# Need some advise on a Redhawk



## Ricks2524 (Feb 5, 2007)

Can someone estimate the value of a Ruger Redhawk. 44 mag with 7.5 barrel Stainless with a 2x20 Simmons scope. This gun has been fired very little and looks in perfect shape. Its a double/single action. serial number 502-xxxxx.


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

Ricks2524 said:


> Can someone estimate the value of a Ruger Redhawk. 44 mag with 7.5 barrel Stainless with a 2x20 Simmons scope. This gun has been fired very little and looks in perfect shape. Its a double/single action. serial number 502-xxxxx.


If it's in as good a shape as you have stated! Then $450+ is reasonable.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Saw a blue one yesterday with the 7 1/2" barrel for $379. I consider that a bargain. I wanted one of these since they first came out, never got around to buying one yet...this one may be it.
A very solid .44 magnum revolver to go with my S&W Model 29.

Mark


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

$450 - $500 around here. looking to sell or buy?


----------

